# Tally tutorials



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 2, 2007)

Here are a few sites I across, which will be of immense help to those using Tally.

*apnitally.blogspot.com/

For TDL(customised tally programming)

*www.tdlplayground.blogspot.com

post some comments


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Mar 3, 2007)

if m not mistaking....its wrong section for this post...
sorry if m wrong.......and let me know...


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 3, 2007)

ha ha people need tutorial for tally also. the post could have been in the random news section.


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 3, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> ha ha people need tutorial for tally also. the post could have been in the random news section.



Random News and *People Do need tutorial for tally also *


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 3, 2007)

I was in a hurry and I didn't notice that the post has gone to software trouble shootiing. I intended it to be in the tutorials section. Will the mods please transfer this there?


----------



## rajesh_khater (May 7, 2007)

Dear Friends,

We offer solutions on implementing and customizing Tally in Bangalore, India at very reasonable prices.

We can customize most aspects of the Tally accounting package using TDL programming. Some possibilities are:

1. Customization of Voucher Printing as per pre-printed stationery
2. Addition of new fields in voucher entry, as reqd.
3. Addition of new fields in ledger masters or stock masters,. as reqd.
4. Developing of new Reports
5. Voucher Type Security
6. Cheque no. search in Bank Reconciliation
7. Integration of Tally with any other software.
8. Customization of Excise Invoice
9. Ledger Level security
10. Godown level security
11. Customization of Job Costing features of Tally
12. Revision of Standard Rates for a large no. of items based on a %.
13. Automatic Bank reconciliation using the Bank's statement in Excel.
14. Simple PriceList (Jump to a particular item in PriceList)
etc etc.
There are many other possibilities. In addition, we also undertake the following:
1. Splitting of huge company data
2. Migration of company data from one Tally version to another
3. Synchronization
4. Consultancy on how to get the best out of Tally.
5. Sales of Tally 9 Single User and Multi-User at attractive discounts
6. Supply of Tally Manpower.

Let me know if you or your clients are interested in any of the above.

You can mail your requirements at: rajesh_khater@yahoo.com with your contact details, so that we can get in touch with you.

We are interested in having Tie-ups with CAs, dealers and other people with good business network.

If you are looking for a contract TDL programmer, just drop me a mail.

Thanks & Regards.
Rajesh Khater.
*tallyguru.blogspot.com


----------



## Ramakrishnan (May 7, 2007)

@rajesh khater. 

Your site doesn't contain anything worthwhile. Is it that you reserve everything for the paid customers? You may share some of your knowledge her in this forum.


----------



## svtuition (Apr 12, 2009)

you can get  detail tutorials of  both tally 7.2 and tally 9 and also get more solution of tally problems at  *svtuition.blogspot.com

Thanks


----------



## KH_Global (Apr 20, 2010)

Tally is effective if you are good at accounting concepts.  Otherwise, it is difficult.  It doesn't teach the basic of accounts at all.   A person who has no knowledge of tally, cannot work on tally. 

They should provide video tutorials at their site how to operate tally.  This is a gap. 

Even, I have experienced in the past too.

Robert.


----------

